# Atomic Guzzlerz



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Guzzlerz has anyone seen these in store yet or even better have you tried them.


> [Click to enlarge]
> 
> Atomic Lures announces the release of Atomic Guzzlerz - a patented, exclusive new line of Bio Baits developed in the US. Guzzlerz is a 100 per cent biodegradable soft material called BioBait that contains all natural ingredients with the look and feel of a conventional soft plastic lure. Guzzlerz also continually release scent into the water at a much higher rate than traditional plastic. It is loaded with naturally derived fish attractants and there are no fish-repelling chemicals within it, therefore fish bite and don't let go.
> Unlike other biodegradable tails on the market, Guzzlerz will not dry out when exposed to the air. It can be fished and re-used again after sitting on the hook for extended periods of time. They do not require resealable bags and can be opened and closed repeatedly without adversely affecting the product.
> ...


Be very interested how these go


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm using the 3inch prong in a green colour and in a clear/pink natural - they work a treat on the flatty , bream and pike.....I'm impressed with the durability and strength and see a packet lasting a hell of a lot longer than the gulps - they do need constant action and have a great movement in the water on the jigging side of things....I also have the 4inch prong in a green speckled top and pink belly - yet to haul a fish in on one of these but have had a few hits - the prong is still as good as new....I think once I work out the best retrieval method my catch rate will improve - and will be sticking with them instead of constantly buying gulps and throwing them due to them losing bits and pieces due to pickers and out of packet deformities....I suggest get a packet - work them hard , and you will find they are much better value.....good luck


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Ok now I just have to find someone who stocks them


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats where mine came from scott....but in Melbourne - could be a different story at the moment - all i know is that they do work.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

rob316 how long ago did you get them from Melbourne and what store I have been checking BCF in laverton but they dont have them


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Misinterpreted my post - I mean that although I have already purchased some up here in Brisbane - Melbourne might not have them in stock yet....sorry


----------



## martyz (Jan 17, 2008)

So am I right to read the Guzzlers are in some/all Brissy BCF stores?

Haven't seen them in the Goldy BCF stores yet, but haven't been in one for a couple of weeks...

Marty


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Got a packet of 3 3/4 inch minnows in Electric Chicken from the BFC at the goldy today. The assistant was just putting them out as I arrived so I got a packet to try. At $10 bucks a packet, a $1 a piece for the 3 3/4 inch they arent cheap but if they produce the results and are more durable they might be worth it.
Cant wait to try em.


----------



## martyz (Jan 17, 2008)

Breambo,

I was in the Labrador BCF at lunchtime today and they didn't have any out - did you go to the Burleigh store?

Marty


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

The one i went to was accross from Harbour Town at 4pm.


----------

